# 2015 Chevy Cruze Everything You Ever Wanted To Know



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh yeah I already watched the video. It seems meh to me, I love my current model.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't like what they have done with the front cap. It looks like the Cruze is trying to puke its engine.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Why couldn't they just slap some DRLs on the current gen's fog light area and call it a day?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I hadn't seen that video. I like the way it was done.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Seen that video already.


----------

